# Uncertainties on the horizon



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

My soap business has been doing O.k. over to the Large farmers market a 1 1/2 away, we totaled our van , so I'm paying under the table for people to watch it, running it on Sat, have a huge order filled out but not mailed in for about $700 worth of seeds and starts for herbs. We have franchised in south bend a friend is co running that small booth, which is Not a lease deal, so no ties. 

the superintendant called me Monday. 2 bus drivers quit they "need" me full time started Tues. Well I can't go anywhere anyhow with out wheels right :biggrin
Tues my friend called, and said the big ole red farmers Market has gone Bank Rupt!!!! get my stuff out quick before they lock the doors. My friend panics worse than I do, which is hard to do lol I'm not supposed to know though her dads friends with the bankers or investors or something. So,, I don't know where I stand at this point. I'm on the Verge of having a huge successful business, I don't really want to drive 15 mins further for the other market. I haven't had a Saturday off to go to a farm auction, or a garage sale, in 5 years. I hate to say it but I think I'm sick of farmers market, though I do like the one I'm in. chances are slim though if it is for sale of the new owners doing the exact same thing in there more like an R.V show room probably lol.
I do have a ton of whole sale offers, but it wont' be near the revenue. 
I was So up on top of the world Monday , because the bus job will pay all the bills I need paid, and the Soap business I can use soley to feed the goats, and restock supplies, and Build build build, now I'm :down I'll still keep going but what a huge step back. Oh well maybe I'll remember what it's like to Have a life :rofl


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Hy Sherrie... things have a way of working out. This will give you a chance to have a breather. I am a firm believer that things happen for a reason and that God has a way of slowing me down or getting me on a diff. track. maybe that's what's happening to you. Breathe deep, just cause we can't see the big picture doesn't mean it isn't there. Things will get better......


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Just think as if the news had come the other way around. The market going under and then the job opening. I agree with Lynpea's train of thought. Things happen for a reason.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Yep, think God has a better plan for you. Hoping things go better and you can see the light at the end of the tunnel (and it's not a freight train.)

Sheryl


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sheryl (lol) bad pun, first husband uh got hit by a train , I haven't lost the 2nd one yet though he's still kicking. 
Lynpea , I like that wording so true "just because I can't see the whole picture doesn't mean it's not there" 

I have been Overworked to death almost. Maybe I'll major take a breather and Have time for ME : )


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Would think it is abt time for a good breather. Sit back /evaluate and then get your soaping off to a dull roar Did you get your stuff out of the market?? Would hate to see them closed the doors so you can't.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:ftinmouth okay when I can get this outta my mouth, :groan Oh geesh, leave it to me :faint

I'm soo sorry.

Sheryl


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra My father is so worried about that, and I just got my 2nd beautiful table over there that my Husband made me Last sat. We brought home the cheap craft show table, which was covered by cloth. 
I am going to take photos of my booth sat, and post them so ya'll can see it in it's glory. : ) It was there when I lost my bus job and carried me through for almost a year now. sigh.
Sheryl no worries, I'm just picking. I think most of the longer posters know that about me, we are just "New" friends I can't ever let an oportunity go by to pick a little, Not saying that I was Joking, that is how I lost my first hubby, but it was back in 91, and I've got a good fellow now. and even we just celebrated our 10th anniversery. My first husband called me Sheryl , my second Sherrie and if I'm in trouble Sheryl Ruth! lol


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl That's funny well the last part, not the first. :/ When I was in trouble it was Sheryl Rae! 

I can't wait to see pic's. I always like to see pic's of people's set up. It's just so creative and cool.

Sheryl

And I feel sorry for you. I used to drive a school bus....omg so glad I don't any more the kids were sooooo bad and they made me :crazy I need a peacful environment.


----------

